# Stripper fishing HELP!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I am thinking about trying to catch some *Stripers* in the *Markland Pool* since the catfish have been depleted so much. Never fished for Stripers before, so trying to learn how you catch them. I want to fish from my boat, anchored up *not trolling*. Can you use cut bait and chicken breast or chicken liver for bait? Do you have to *suspend* the bait? Thanks in advance for any information. Norb


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

we always did well at the discharge of the dams using creek chubs, thru the lips toss into the turbulant water and follow down stream , even using magnum wiggle warts in chrome and black


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't know about the river but we used to catch them with cut herring fishing on the bottom in early Spring in Lake Moultrie in the Santee Cooper Reservoir in South Carolina. I would try that and also using live shad or skipjack fishing over the side of the boat off the bottom.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks guys ,it is all new to me how to catch them.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Can't beat a good bucktail jig in white with a gulp minnow or silver jigging spoon near the bottom. I'd have a rod rigged with a shad-style swimbait in case you see them busting bait near the surface. They feed in all of the water columns. They are very opportunistic feeders. I LOVE stripers. Like hooking into a freight train, Good luck!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Title of the thread got me again...had me excited.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Title of the thread got me again...had me excited.


Oh yeah!!!! You can use anything in your box for these Ohio beasts. I catch them on everything from crappie jigs to 7 " pencil poppers. Freaked some people out catching them on Senkos!!!! You've heard it before,, match the hatch or use what everyone else is using,,,, Redfin beat to death,,,


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Smack Jack Wiper




__
Daveo76


__
Oct 25, 2011







Favorite all time lure,,, Smack Jack,,,,




  








Smack Jack Wiper




__
Daveo76


__
Oct 25, 2011


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> Title of the thread got me again...had me excited.


Try $5 don't think George's work anymore


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I think you'll catch more strippers with $100 bills.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Daveo76 said:


> Oh yeah!!!! You can use anything in your box for these Ohio beasts. I catch them on everything from crappie jigs to 7 " pencil poppers. Freaked some people out catching them on Senkos!!!! You've heard it before,, match the hatch or use what everyone else is using,,,, Redfin beat to death,,,
> View attachment 229033


Must of went over your head...thought maybe there was a stripper in need of fishing help.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey pal, we will help all the strippers that are around,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

If you are trying to catch them from the boat, msg me and I can give you some spots and what to do. Fished a boat in that pool for 20 years.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Can't beat a good bucktail jig in white with a gulp minnow or silver jigging spoon near the bottom. I'd have a rod rigged with a shad-style swimbait in case you see them busting bait near the surface. They feed in all of the water columns. They are very opportunistic feeders. I LOVE stripers. Like hooking into a freight train, Good luck!


I am not much into casting and retrieving, just bait fishing on a bobber rig. Wondering how they bite that way, if the just tap the bait or slam it?.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

nlcatfish said:


> I am not much into cating and retriving, just bait fishing on a boober rig. Wondering how they bite that way, if the just tap the bait or slam it?.


I'm no expert but it's been my experience that they don't play around when they strike. I'm more familiar with salt water stripers so may be a different beast


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

nlcatfish said:


> I am not much into cating and retriving, just bait fishing on a boober rig. Wondering how they bite that way, if the just tap the bait or slam it?.


This may sound crazy but try Chicken Livers fished on a three way rig. I found this out many years ago from an old timer. He was catching one after another while I was catching none fishing the "traditional" ways. He said that the reason Chicken Livers worked was because the (hybrid) stripers are fed a chicken based pellet in the hatcheries and they key in on the smell. give it a try, you might be surprised. They can be a little hard to keep on a single hook so pick up a couple of containers at just about any grocery store.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Chicken liver and nightcrawlers work fine, but we stopped that when we would CPR because they would suck in down really far and we just didn't care to gut hook them. Liver works great in the spring. Shad guts work great also. Cut bait too.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> Title of the thread got me again...had me excited.


What a difference a P makes eh?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for those 'LURE PICS' Dave,,,,, they sure help us NEWBIES! 
How's come I can't find "SMACK JACK" lures on Amazon?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Doboy, unfortunately Smack doesn't exist anymore. Send Mean Moron a message and see if he has any.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Daveo76 said:


> Doboy, unfortunately Smack doesn't exist anymore. Send Mean Moron a message and see if he has any.


That s a bummer


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

If anyone wants to sell any Smack Tackle flitterbaits I'll buy them up. They really made some unique lures. Nothing really compares.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Agreed on the Smack lures. They are/were awesome. 


When hybrids eat cut bait or chicken liver, they barely suck it in. Try creek mouthes downstream of the dam on the upstream flats or close to the whitewater, on the bottom.


----------

